
Ask HN: Does this mean something? Or am I overthinking it? - ralston
Recently (a few days ago) interviewed at a small startup (20 ppl) for a backend position. All in all it went decently well. I reached out today to follow up in regards to a timeline for them to make their decision. I was told by the Operations Director that the CTO would call me in a few days with his&#x2F;their decision.<p>Having never interviewed at a startup before, I&#x27;m not sure what the process looks like. However, I do know that for larger companies, HR usually makes the offer phone call - which has me thinking that the CTO won&#x27;t be calling with good news in a few days.<p>Does anyone else have experience receiving a yes&#x2F;no from a small, new company and care to offer some advice?
======
rococode
For a 20 person startup, it seems normal that the CTO would review all hires.
If you visualize it as a small classroom's worth of people, it's easy to guess
that new hires are probably still impactful enough on the company as a whole
to get attention from the execs. Maybe not every company does it at 20
employees, but I imagine many still do.

